# quick grab a bargain



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/caravan-motorhome-feet-blocks-/221240522291?roken=vJSaNr


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Unbelievable :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A tenner for two pieces of wood.............WOW

How did I miss that bargain :roll: 

tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

OK, own up whose just paid over £9 for a 8x8 wooden block :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There was quite a tussle to win at the end, 5 bids in the final few minutes  I wasnt one of them :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*oak*

Wonder how much my Solid Oak 4'X12"x8" that I use for the MH would fetch?

TM


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lord Sugar would be impressed!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look in the guys feedback there are other idiots about , this one paid over £11 for a pile of firewood

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-Motorhome-Feet-Blocks-/221224406335


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There's even a "buy it now" option for more, in case you're gutted you missed the auction.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm board with this. :roll:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

wood only have been a matter of time Stanner but its oakay :wink:


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

I think we should block further postings before we branch out into other areas  

Let's oak for the best


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I'm board with this. :roll:


Only because you did not think of the idea yourself.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm board with this. :roll:
> ...


I wooden be able to Teak advantage of people.
Rip offs like that go against the grain.

Those sellers certainly saw the buyers coming.
:roll:


----------

